
Particle IoT Provides Support for Raspberry Pi - brandoaire
https://www.particle.io/particle-pi
======
dsalzman
I've been using the particle.io platform for over a year and I've been very
pleased with its stability, performance, and features.

This is a good first step towards expand their platform as a general IoT
device management and data platform. Most use cases benefit from a mixture of
light weight nodes like the particle and more compute heavy gateways like the
raspi.

